# My Wife Wasn't Impressed



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Found this out in the woods told my wife more to pretty the House. :whistlin:












big rockpile


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like a horses head and may end up on your bed Rock.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> Looks like a horses head and may end up on your bed Rock.


Nope its a Wild Hog.

big rockpile


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, I'd think it was a cool thing!
And, I'd mount it on the outside of our cabin!

DH is the one who would not like it!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tallpines said:


> Well, I'd think it was a cool thing!
> And, I'd mount it on the outside of our cabin!
> 
> DH is the one who would not like it!


I have another she has never cared for












big rockpile


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I must comment on your great choice of beer!


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, what is it with women? I bought this for my wife's birthday a few years ago and she was less than impressed.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey, watch it guys, some of us gals like stuff like that! Big Rock, maybe you need to add some personal touches to the skull - pick up the paint brush - give it a try!


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Drop the paint brush. Nothing looks as bad as a skull with paint all over it. Chickenslayer my wife would say that skull is worse than getting her nothing. Now the Coke item beside it would make her happy.
Steve


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have to admit some Skulls Painted look Great,some just leave them.





































big rockpile


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

gunseller said:


> Drop the paint brush. Nothing looks as bad as a skull with paint all over it. Chickenslayer my wife would say that skull is worse than getting her nothing. Now the Coke item beside it would make her happy.
> Steve


Yep, that's pretty much what she said.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Now back to Big Rock's beer - THAT'S a birthday gift!!:icecream:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Eww...isn't that Icehouse?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Eww...isn't that Icehouse?


:grumble:Nope its BUSCH!

big rockpile


----------

